# Side Work



## dray (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a couple questions about working on the side. I currently work for an electric utility and have been there two years. Prior to this job, I worked for an electrical only consulting firm for four years doing design on new and existing water/wastewater facilities, retail, small industrial facilities, and do a few arc flash studies. I obtained my PE license, last year. I have been asked to do a few side jobs by another small consulting firm. I would just be designing and my contact would actually be stamping the drawings.

My main question is - What liability do I have as a designer that isn't a full time employee of the firm?

The other things I am struggling with that you all might be able to provide input on is - if I do need to get extra insurance, spend time developing my own blocks, notes, schedules and specs, is it really worth it? The person I am doing the side jobs for pretty much does only arc flash so he doesn't have anything for MEP work. He is approached to help with service upgrades, etc... after he does the arc flash side of things and thought he could do some of that work here and there. I enjoyed my consulting work and enjoy what I do now. The utility work is good, nice benefits and pay. Sometimes I feel like I should spend some extra time becoming more competent about my current job and on the other hand, side work might be a way to get ahead just a little faster. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Your state's laws and regulations may vary... you may need to check with an attorney. (I am not.)

Check with your no-compete agreement(s) that you have at your current job. They may be fine with what you are doing, or not.

In general, whomever actually stamps the PE seal is liable and must have the insurance.

Don't put your name on the design, and possibly state "not for construction", and have the other PE remove the "not for construction" note.

Get yourself an LLC (they are cheap), and have your contact pay the LLC, not you.


----------



## palvarez83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Peele1 said:


> Your state's laws and regulations may vary... you may need to check with an attorney. (I am not.)
> 
> Check with your no-compete agreement(s) that you have at your current job. They may be fine with what you are doing, or not.
> 
> ...




Yeah check your state law. In CA you cannot establish an LLC for the purposes of offering professional services.... Other states can.


----------

